# Brahms Piano Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op. 25 part 5



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Schubert Ensemble live at King's Place, London - 19th January 2012

Simon Blendis - violin
Douglas Paterson - viola
Jane Salmon - cello
William Howard - piano*

Quite good sound, and a brilliant performance

mvt 1


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

mvt 2


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

mvt 3


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

mvt 4


----------

